# Insurance Offer from Argos.



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi I got an email from Argos yesterday offering 9 months pet insurance for the price of 12. I went on the site and found they were also offering 10% off if booked online and a further 10% for second pet. Now having had a dog that was insured for 10 years and never claiming anything and then having another dog that was uninsured for 11 years and never needing to go to the vet I have been a bit dubious about insurance. However my pup was quite expensive and my next pup not exactly cheap, if anything were to happen to either of them I would like to be able to afford to buy another. The best quote I had found for Abi was about £12 a month and I was wondering whether to go for it or wait till I get Bruno next month. Anyway I filled in all the details on the Argos insurance page and got *both* dogs covered from next month on the 'gold' policy for £11 a month in total. If you are thinking about insurance the special code you fill in on the form is PAE008 I just wanted to pass on the message as I was so pleased with the saving. (I don't work for any insurance company!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

You have to check the fine print, to check if they have excluded things like hip replacements, etc., or excluded some breeds most frequent problems. There is an expert on here. Malmum knows them, I think, and will give you good advice, and to web advice. Look at the trouble Redginald may be in, tho he paid in good faith.

Plus, I think you mean 12 months for the price of 9 months, otherwise, you're dudded.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought this looked like a good deal, so just filled in the form and the basic plan came out at £82 per month for my two dogs!


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

househens said:


> You have to check the fine print, to check if they have excluded things like hip replacements, etc., or excluded some breeds most frequent problems. There is an expert on here. Malmum knows them, I think, and will give you good advice, and to web advice. Look at the trouble Redginald may be in, tho he paid in good faith.
> 
> Plus, I think you mean 12 months for the price of 9 months, otherwise, you're dudded.


Yes I have changed it!  I was just really pleased with that price! i have read through the policy and it says it will pay out for any illness the dog hasn't already got. I am not setting myself up as an insurance expert - I just wanted to pass on the code and the info about the discounts and let people make their own minds up! I have looked at lots of insurance sites recently and thought this was a very good deal.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> I thought this looked like a good deal, so just filled in the form and the basic plan came out at £82 per month for my two dogs!


:mad2: Oh dear maybe i just got lucky!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Luz said:


> :mad2: Oh dear maybe i just got lucky!


Yes, so snap it up!  One of my dogs is old, so maybe this is the reason.

ETA, just removed the older dog, and its £8 for one 3 year old dog which is pretty good.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

yes i put Daisy's details in this morning and she is 8 so would cost £12 a month so not bothering. It would mean around a thousand pounds for the next seven years so I will get her a thousand pounds worth of premium bonds instead!


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

WHOOPS!!!!

I think you need to read that policy again. 'Gold' isn't a lifetime policy. It gives cover that lasts for 12 months from the date of the incident. (Where incident means accident or onset of illness). That's nothing like a lifetime policy.

Platinum is the lifetime policy.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

AlbertRoss said:


> WHOOPS!!!!
> 
> I think you need to read that policy again. 'Gold' isn't a lifetime policy. It gives cover that lasts for 12 months from the date of the incident. (Where incident means accident or onset of illness). That's nothing like a lifetime policy.
> 
> Platinum is the lifetime policy.


I didn't say or think it was a lifetime policy.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Luz said:


> I didn't say or think it was a lifetime policy.


Indeed, it was my assumption that you would be looking for the best cover.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Luz said:


> I am not setting myself up as an insurance expert - I just wanted to pass on the code and the info about the discounts and let people make their own minds up! I have looked at lots of insurance sites recently and thought this was a very good deal.


I imagine there is a discount if people want the platinum. I didn't.


----------



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

One thing I forgot - Argos are one of those companies that apparently take the remainder of the year's premiums from you if your pet should die during the year. If your pet dies, say, two months into the year and you claim for its value under the policy they'll charge you the excess plus the remaining 10 months worth of premiums and deduct it all from any amount they were due to pay out for your pet's death.

I'm about to remove them from my site as they no longer seem to be behaving in an ethical manner.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

oh right I was just trying to pass on a tip... like if Pets At Home has got half price dog food.


----------

